# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Hướng dẫn lập hồ sơ đề nghị cấp hộ chiếu phổ thông

## hangnt

*Hồ sơ đề nghị cấp hộ chiếu (cấp lần đầu, cấp lại, đổi):*

a. Cấp lần đầu:

- 01 tờ khai theo mẫu quy định (mẫu TK/XC).- 04 ảnh mới chụp, cỡ 4x6 cm, mặt nhìn thẳng, đầu để trần, phông nền màu trắng.

* Đối với trẻ em dưới 14 tuổi:

- Tờ khai đề nghị cấp hộ chiếu theo mẫu quy định phải được Công an xã, phường, thị trấn nơi trẻ em đó thường trú hoặc tạm trú xác nhận và đóng dấu giáp lai ảnh.- Trường hợp đề nghị cấp chung hộ chiếu với mẹ hoặc cha thì nộp 01 bản sao giấy khai sinh (mang theo bản chính để đối chiếu) và 04 ảnh cỡ 3x4cm.- Trường hợp đề nghị cấp riêng hộ chiếu thì nộp 01 tờ khai theo mẫu quy định (mẹ, cha khai và ký tên vào tờ khai); 01 bản sao giấy khai sinh và 4 ảnh cỡ 4x6 cm.- Trường hợp không còn mẹ, cha thì mẹ, cha nuôi hoặc người đỡ đầu (có giấy tờ chứng minh là người đỡ đầu hoặc mẹ, cha nuôi hợp pháp) khai và ký tên vào tờ khai.

b. Cấp lại hộ chiếu (hộ chiếu bị mất; bị hư hỏng; còn thời hạn dưới 30 ngày hoặc đã hết thời hạn; tách trẻ em trong hộ chiếu của mẹ hoặc cha), ngoài quy định tại tiết a trên đây, phải bổ sung giấy tờ các trường hợp sau:

- Trường hợp mất hộ chiếu thì nộp giấy đã trình báo việc mất hộ chiếu theo quy định tại điểm 3, mục II của Thông tư này.- Trường hợp hộ chiếu bị hư hỏng hoặc hộ chiếu còn thời hạn dưới 30 ngày thì nộp lại hộ chiếu đó.- Trường hợp tách trẻ em trong hộ chiếu của mẹ hoặc cha thì nộp hộ chiếu, 01 tờ khai theo mẫu quy định và 02 ảnh của mẹ hoặc cha để cấp lại hộ chiếu; nộp 01 tờ khai theo mẫu quy định và 02 ảnh của trẻ em để cấp riêng hộ chiếu cho trẻ em đó (tờ khai do mẹ hoặc cha khai, ký tên).

c. Đổi hộ chiếu (hộ chiếu còn giá trị ít nhất 30 ngày; hộ chiếu còn thời hạn nhưng hết trang dành cho thị thực hoặc vì lý do khác), ngoài giấy tờ quy định tại tiết a trên đây, phải nộp hộ chiếu đó để làm căn cứ cấp đổi.

Tờ khai đề nghị đổi hộ chiếu không phải xác nhận của Công an xã, phường, thị trấn nơi thường trú hoặc tạm trú.

*Cách thức nộp hồ sơ và nhận kết quả:*

a. Người đề nghị cấp hộ chiếu lần đầu, cấp lại, sửa đổi hộ chiếu nộp hồ sơ tại cơ quan Quản lý xuất nhập cảnh Công an tỉnh, nơi thường trú hoặc tạm trú theo một trong 3 cách sau đây:

*- Trực tiếp nộp hồ sơ và nhận kết quả:*

Tờ khai không phải xác nhận của Công an xã, phường, thị trấn nơi thường trú hoặc tạm trú. Khi đến nộp hồ sơ và nhận kết quả phải xuất trình chứng minh nhân dân để đối chiếu.

- Ủy thác cho cơ quan, tổ chức có tư cách pháp nhân nộp hồ sơ và nhận kết quả:

Người ủy thác khai và ký tên vào tờ khai, có dấu giáp lai ảnh và xác nhận của Thủ trưởng cơ quan, tổ chức được ủy thác.

Cơ quan, tổ chức được ủy thác có công văn gửi Công an tỉnh. Nếu đề nghị giải quyết cho nhiều người thì phải kèm danh sách những người ủy thác, có chữ ký, đóng dấu của Thủ trưởng cơ quan, tổ chức được ủy thác.

Cán bộ, nhân viên của cơ quan, tổ chức được ủy thác phải xuất trình giấy giới thiệu của cơ quan, tổ chức, chứng minh nhân dân của bản thân và của người ủy thác để kiểm tra, đối chiếu.
*
- Gửi hồ sơ và đề nghị nhận kết quả qua đường bưu điện:*

Tờ khai phải được Công an xã, phường, thị trấn nơi thường trú hoặc tạm trú xác nhận và đóng dấu giáp lai ảnh kèm theo bản photocopy chứng minh nhân dân.

----------


## hangnt

*Hướng dẫn lập hồ sơ đề nghị cấp hộ chiếu phổ thông*

1) Thủ tục cấp đổi hộ chiếu:

01 tờ khai theo mẫu quy định. Tờ khai không phải xác nhận của Công an Phường, Xã nơi thường trú hoặc tạm trú.04 ảnh mới chụp, cỡ 4x6 cm, mặt nhìn thẳng, đầu để trần, phông nền màu trắng.

* Đối với trẻ em dưới 14 tuổi:

Tờ khai đề nghị cấp hộ chiếu theo mẫu quy định (kể cả cấp chung hộ chiếu với mẹ, cha hoặc cấp riêng) phải được Công an phường, xã nơi thường trú hoặc tạm trú xác nhận và đóng dấu giáp lai ảnh.Trường hợp đề nghị cấp chung hộ chiếu với mẹ hoặc cha thì nộp 01 bản sao giấy khai sinh (mang theo bản chính để đối chiếu) và 04 ảnh cở 3x4 cm.Trường hợp đề nghị cấp riêng hộ chiếu thì nộp 01 tờ khai theo mẫu quy định (mẹ, cha khai và ký tên vào tờ khai) 01 bản sao giấy khai sinh và 04 ảnh cở 4x6 cm.Trường hợp không còn cha, mẹ thì cha, mẹ nuôi hợp pháp hoặc người đỡ đau (có giay tờ chứng minh là người đỡ đầu hoặc mẹ, cha nuôi hợp pháp) khai và ký tên vào tờ khai.

*2) Ghi tờ khai đề nghị cấp hộ chiếu phổ thông (mẫu TK/XC):*

Ghi đầy đủ, rõ ràng từng mục trong tờ khai (từ mục 1 cho đến mục 15), mục nào không có thì ghi rõ là “không”.

*Mục 3:* Nơi sinh phải ghi đơn vị hành chính cấp tỉnh hiện tại. Ví dụ: tỉnh Sông Bé trước đây, nay đã tách thành tỉnh Bình Dương và Bình Phước thì cần xác định và ghi chính xác là tỉnh Bình Dương hay Bình Phước.

*Mục 4:* Ghi đầy đủ, rõ ràng số CMND, ngày tháng năm cấp, nơi cấp. Trường hợp CMND đã hết hạn sử dụng (quá 15 năm kể từ ngày cấp), mất, hư hỏng thì cần đổi, xin cấp lại CMND; trẻ em đến tuổi cấp CMND (đủ 14 tuổi) phải xin cấp CMND trước khi đề nghị cấp hộ chiếu. Trường hợp người ở tỉnh chuyển đăng ký nhân khẩu thường trú tại Tp.Hồ Chí Minh phải làm thủ tục đổi lại CMND theo quy định.

*Mục 10: Khai nghề nghiệp hiện nay.*

*Mục 14:* Ghi cụ thể: đề nghị cấp hộ chiếu lần đầu; cấp lại hộ chiếu (do mất/hết hạn/ tách cấp riêng hộ chiếu cho con); cấp đổi hộ chiếu; thay đổi họ và tên, ngày tháng năm sinh, số giấy CMND trong hộ chiếu; bổ sung con dưới 14 tuổi vào hộ chiếu của cha/mẹ; sửa đổi nơi sinh trong hộ chiếu; đề nghị khác nếu có (ghi rõ lý do).

*Mục 15:* neu trẻ em dưới 14 tuổi có yêu cầu cấp chung hộ chiếu với cha, mẹ hoặc người bảo dưỡng thì khai mục này, tờ khai phải có xác nhận và đóng dấu giáp lai ảnh của công an Phường, xã nơi cư trú, nộp kèm 01 bản sao giấy khai sinh của trẻ em.

*3) Quy định việc nộp hồ sơ:*

Người đề nghị cấp, cấp đổi hộ chiếu phải trực tiếp đến Cơ quan XNC nộp hồ sơ, khi đi mang theo CMND bản chính và hộ chiếu còn hạn sử dụng (nếu có).Khi đề nghị sửa đổi chi tiết nhân thân trong hộ chiếu, công dân phải co giấy tờ pháp lý kèm theo hoặc khi mất hộ chiếu phải có đơn cớ mất.Thời gian giải quyết hồ sơ nộp tại Phòng QLXNC là 08 ngày làm việc, không kể ngày tiếp nhận hồ sơ xuất cảnh.

*4) Trường hợp uỷ thác cho cơ quan, tổ chức có tư cách pháp nhân nộp hồ sơ:*

Người uỷ thác khai và ký tên vào tờ khai TK/XC, có dấu giáp lai ảnh và xác nhận của thủ trưởng cơ quan, tổ chức được uỷ thác.

*5) Trường hợp gửi hồ sơ qua đường bưu điện:*

Tờ khai TK/XC phải được Công an Phường, xã nơi thường trú hoặc tạm trú xác nhận và đóng dấu giáp lai ảnh, kèm theo bản photocopy CMND.

----------

